# Little white dog in Sacramento City shelter



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

www.PetHarbor.com pet:SCRM.A369145

This little guy has been available for about a week and a half now. He's listed as a poodle mix, but I think he might be a Maltese, or at least part Maltese because of his coat type. It's hard to tell from the picture, but someone gave him something like a Lion cut--cut close on the whole body and neck, though, with this mop of a head. They left fur around his ankles and on the end of his tail, which he carries like a Maltese. He is much cuter when you can see the whole dog. :blink:  

I didn't take him out of the kennel, but he seemed very nice. He was playing with a somewhat larger pup, and had been graded between an A and a B on their evaluation scale. He is sensitive to verbal commands (that is, doesn't just ignore them) and they believe he'd be good with sensitive children over 5.

See the link for contact information for the shelter on Front Street.

If he doesn't get adopted this weekend, I may contact the adoption coordinator who let me have, okay, adopt to foster, the lovely Lily. :wub:

Edited to add:
I'm in something of a dilemma, because an AMA member referred someone to me for assistance with fostering and placing a dog, and that's a male, too--I'm not sure how much testosterone I can have in my home at once!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I just clicked on the link, and it said that the animal was no longer listed in their online data link. It said to call the shelter with any questions...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh, that's great to know--it looks like he finally got adopted this afternoon! 

There are a couple more little white dogs of interest that I am guessing will become available within a few more days. I'll keep watching to see.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Hopefully someone picked him up. I wish I could foster but I would have to find a new home myself if I brought another pup home. 

And Sacramento is so close to me.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Unfortunately in a few weeks my landlord is going to be doing some renovations on the house I live in, so I'm going to have some housing problems for myself for a little while--and my dogs are going to have to board. Or I will live in my car.


----------

